# Bowhunters discount warehouse



## Erbowman

Whatever happened to them. I know that cabelas bought out their online page but what about the catalog? I bought from them all the time several years ago and they had great prices.


----------



## jmoose77

I would like to know also because I thought they were a great company and I bought from them from 1981 till the late 90's.The last catalog I have is the summer edition of 1999.


----------



## Erbowman

*catalog*

I think my las catalog was spring of 2000 when I ordered some arrows ( I think) After that I took off for a while and when I tried to contact them last fall, they were not too be found. I know they sold their Internet site and I wonder if they reopened under a different name?


----------



## jmoose77

Erbowman, I tried calling them a couple of years ago and got the phone company's recording that this # is no longer in service. Hey, I've been hearing some good things about Lancaster Archery Supply and one is that the customer service is first rate.  My pro shop is about 45 miles away and I have to order some of my bowhunting gear.


----------



## Erbowman

*bdw*

jmoose
Yea I live far from pro shop as well. In fact, most of the shops are not that good except for hunting supplies around here. I order majority of stuff. Lancaster archery does seem pretty good, although sometimes I can beat their prices. I also goto keystone country store or mountain archery for some items. Check them out. They each have great prices on items


----------



## bigtim

*bowhunter's discount?*

are you guys talking about the the catalogue that was basically newsprint and had draftsman quality drawings of everthing? That was a cool old company, I haven't thought about them in years....


----------



## curverbowruss

WOW GUYS--I didn't know anyone still thought of these folks. I live very close to where they were at in PA.. Before they went out of business I had bought a bow from there show room. In their day they did a great business. Plain and, simple--the reason they are out of business is that the folks who owned it ran it in the ground. I knew a guy who worked there and, he helped me and, I can say he did a great job assisting customers and, I believe him to be pretty much a good all around guy. I ain't talked to him for a long time. At one point I knew there were issues as the show room and, trying to get them to order stuff for you became a problem. At one point in there good days I was told an annual figure they brought in for the year--I think its a real shame that the business was run into the ground--AND, I MEAN A REAL SHAME. This info. came from a long time employee that worked in their show room and, I trusted his info.


----------



## Erbowman

*info*

Thanks for the update. I really miss them because they had great prices


----------



## jmoose77

Thanks for the information.


----------



## UltraShooter

They had great prices...I used to order arrows and accessories from them all the time. I know when they had their yearly closeout on bows, there were some really good deals! It's too bad that poor management was their demise...


----------



## jmoose77

I remember those closeout sales and one of them they were selling Martin Hatfield recurves for $100.00 each. That was in the late eighties and back then I think they sold for around $180.00 to $200.00. Funny, I can't recall what I had for breakfast this morning and I remember the price of something 15 plus years ago.


----------



## UltraShooter

jmoose77...I hear ya on that one!  Its amazing some of the little things I remember from the past...


----------

